# MAC's Love Lace!!! (Picture heavy)



## Jackie O (Dec 20, 2009)

So I just recieved a few products from the new Love Lace collection. At first I'm not gonna lie, I thought, wtf am I gonna do with this. But then I kind of played with the eye shadow colors and I liked it! 

The lip products I'm not crazy about, they are gorgeous on fairer skin women, or maybe I just haven't figured out what to do with them just yet lol

In these pictures I am wearing (all MAC products):
Blackround paint pot (slighty passed my crease)
Suave Intentions (just on the center of eyelid)
Typographic (on inner and outter corners of eye, also along the crease)
Love Lace (also blended in my crease)
Texture (along the edges of my crease to soften it out a bit)
Arena (browbone highlight)
Carbon (just a teeny bit in outter corner)
Blacktrack fluidline
Feline eye kohl in waterline
Zoomlash Mascara

Lips (even though you can barely even see it)
Plum liner
Intricate lipstick
Icescape lipglass


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, those colors are great on you!! It makes your skin look amazing


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 20, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!!!! Now I want to place an order on both Love Lace and Suave Intentions!!!


----------



## fintia (Dec 20, 2009)

very pretty look, I like!


----------



## ashleyavocado (Dec 20, 2009)

looks great, and i adore your lashes! they always look amazing!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 20, 2009)

amazing look! you are SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## nebbish (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't wait to get Suave Intentions!


----------



## carbonlover (Dec 20, 2009)

I knew I wanted love lace but was on the fence about getting suave intentions. Now its on my shopping list.  We are about the same skin tone and it looks great on you!


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

So pretty!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow! the blues look seriously amazing on you! this look is perfect! and i hope you enjoy your goodies!


----------



## shootout (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, you look amazing!
Great job =]


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a gorgeous look!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 20, 2009)

This is gorgeous!!!  You are so beautiful and I love the look you did with this collection!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2009)

Great look! Definately reconsidering Suave Intentions!


----------



## luckyme (Dec 20, 2009)

I really wished you would do an eyebrow tutorial. I love them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 20, 2009)

I just *knew* this collection was going to be a blast!  Thanks for sharing!  I will definitely go to the store tomorrow!


----------



## purelyfabulous (Dec 21, 2009)

oh yes ma'am!


----------



## ty_inspires (Dec 21, 2009)

Those colors look stunning on you!


----------



## latinalovesmac (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for this look. You did a great job of making these colors work on darker skin.


----------



## starfck (Dec 21, 2009)

thats gorgeous!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)

This looks stunning!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 21, 2009)

This look is amazing. You remind me of Kelly Rowland.


----------



## darbywynn318 (Dec 21, 2009)

Blue looks amazing on you!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, this look is hot!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful! I just purchased some stuff from this collection today


----------



## Gonzajuju (Dec 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! You did an amazing job blending everything.


----------



## Elizab33th (Dec 21, 2009)

I cant believe that's your real lashes. I am in lash-love.


----------



## nymphette21 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm, I was going to pass on this collection and THIS look isn't helping lol...  This is to die for.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 22, 2009)

i agree that u look like kelly rowland!! u are so gorgeous! best fotd i've seen in a while! if you ever do a tutorial, i'll be so excited!!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 23, 2009)

YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!!! You skin looks flawlesss!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 24, 2009)

his is a perfect quad for us brown eyed girls..... I might pick that up


----------



## meika79 (Dec 24, 2009)

WoW! Now I may have to give the Love Lace Collection another look.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 24, 2009)

You are just too gorgeous and these colors are so pretty on you. Now I have to buy those new e/s colors.


----------



## Jackie O (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i agree that u look like kelly rowland!! u are so gorgeous! best fotd i've seen in a while! if you ever do a tutorial, i'll be so excited!!_

 
hey girlie, I have a tutorial for this look up!!


----------



## crashingg (Dec 27, 2009)

you look amazing in blue!
i'm so jealous of your lashes!


----------



## TeresitaMC (Dec 27, 2009)

What a stunning look! You have just tipped my decision scale in favor of Love Lace and Suave Intentions lol. Thank you for sharing with us. You look truly beautiful! Thanks for the tutorial, it also helps


----------



## elib067 (Dec 28, 2009)

you look absolutely stunning and your eyelashes are to die for!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 30, 2009)

Super stunning. You're absolutely beautiful! And your teeth WOW!!!


----------



## hairbands4ever (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous!!! And you have the most beautiful white teeth!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 31, 2009)

For a sec, I thought you were a celebrity!  awesome look


----------



## MACterliastic (Jan 1, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 1, 2010)

love this I might need to pick up some stuff from this collection after all


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jan 1, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## kimmy (Jan 1, 2010)

that lipcolour is perfect with blue eye shadow.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jan 1, 2010)

you look fly!
even my mom walked in and saw the picture and said, "ooo, i like that!" lol
why can't i pull off frosts like that :-\


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 2, 2010)

wow, beautiful look and great color combo. the lips look perfect with the eye colors!! you've sold me on Love Lace!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jan 3, 2010)

This look is effin Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!! U rock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 3, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!

And I looooooooooooove the lip on you (and myself too lol)!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 3, 2010)

UIt looks great, and you are so pretty!


----------



## Regality101 (Jan 3, 2010)

AMAZING!  You got me adding those items to my cart right now.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 4, 2010)

The eye look is stunning!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 18, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!! You're truly gorgeous and those blues really suit your beautiful skintone! So nicely done, I love it.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Margarita (Jan 19, 2010)

Those colours look amazing on you! The lip colour is very neutral but still pretty.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow...stunning.


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 19, 2010)

sooooo pretty! I fell in love with love lace since it came out =)
looks gorgeous on you!!!!


----------



## Mialexia (Jan 19, 2010)

you are really pretty
and i usually not a fan of blue es but it looks really good on you


----------



## sapnap (Jan 20, 2010)

u are so rocking this look.. and u gotta be kidding.. the lips looks great!


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 20, 2010)

Great look! You remind me a bit of Kelly Rowland from Destiny's Child, haha!


----------



## summerlove (Jan 20, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## xNeurocancer (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow! Kelly Rowland or what!? You look stunning & your makeup looks beautiful


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow!! Those shadows were MADE for you! Your lashes are to die for!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 21, 2010)

Blue looks great on you


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 22, 2010)

So Drop Dead Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## bratface (Jan 25, 2010)

OMG!  That's amazing.


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 25, 2010)

very beautiful, you are very talented...


----------

